# First root + ROM on a well-used phone - any way to keep my settings and such?



## Fuelec (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, there. I'm not a first time root user, but this is my first time considering rooting my phone, which has a lot of apps installed, a lot of settings in place, etc...

So, is there an easy way for me to root, install a ROM, and easily restore most of my settings, apps, possibly even home screens, etc?

I own Titanium Backup Pro and Mybackup Pro, and am well familiar with Cyanogenmod on my touchpad, so.. again, I'm not entirely new to root, but definitely a novice, and if any of these or some other tool can help me, I'd like to know before I root/ROM.

I've tried a lot of searching to find an answer to this, and while it seems like a 'no', I'm hoping someone out there has a better answer for me.

My phone is a Sprint Samsung S3, running stock 4.1.1

Thanks in advance

More info, if you want to know why I'm rooting so late in the phone game:
My main reason for rooting at this late point is frustration with some apps' inability to back up their own data. Most specifically, I was using the Nook app very heavily to study a lengthy textbook, made a large number of highlights, and since there is no non-root way to back up the Nook books or folder, when it managed to crash on me I was in a state of disarray until I found a way around the problem. This experience made me realize how vulnerable my data is without root access, and I really can't stand to be SOL if something like this or worse were to occur. So, going past my primary fear of not wanting to potentially vaporize my warranty, I am no longer willing to risk my data and so am strongly considering root.

Thanks in advance x2!


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're simply looking to root your device, see this thread....you can root without loading anything else. You will need to unlock the bootloader, install a custom recovery and flash root from recovery. This will keep everything the same as you have now, except you will have Superuser access.

http://rootzwiki.com...n-galaxy-s-iii/

edit: I assume you are on verizion. If you're not, it's a bit easier (no bootloader unlocking required).

See here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30056-tutorial-rootrecovery-uscanadian-galaxy-s-iii-not-for-vzw/


----------

